# Mazuri UK



## Lyn W (May 20, 2018)

Does anybody know if this is the same Mazuri that is used in the US?
Many thanks







*Shelled Warriors Mazuri Tortoise Food/Pellets 1950-2kg*
by Shelled Warriors


£34.99


Eligible for FREE UK Delivery


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2018)

It's not the same kind of pellet. 
If it's a tortoise food I wouldn't hesitate to add it as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Markw84 (May 20, 2018)

That looks like the newer Mazuri LS. Most of us seem to have found our tortoises prefer the original formula Mazuri. The original formula also softens nicely when you add a bit of water.

I Europe, the Mazuri brand cannot be sold by commercial sources as that brand is liscensed for N. America. In Europe they have it branded as NutraZu. In the US we get the Mazuri 5M21. In Europe, the exact same food is Nutrazu 50J3


----------



## katieandiggy (May 20, 2018)

I’m in the U.K. too @Lyn W I don’t think it’s the same thing, I asked a while back. 
I didn’t risk it, I went with Pre Alpin Testudo Baby instead from Shelled Warriors.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 20, 2018)

I would look for the Pre Alpin Testudo (regular, not “baby”), if I couldn’t find NutraZu.


----------



## katieandiggy (May 20, 2018)

RosemaryDW said:


> I would look for the Pre Alpin Testudo (regular, not “baby”), if I couldn’t find NutraZu.



Yes if you don’t have a baby then I would go with regular Pre Alpin. There are other ones on Shelled Warriors including ZooMed Grassland, which was what I initially ordered but they had sold out.


----------



## Lyn W (May 20, 2018)

Many thanks all, I will look at the other options that have been suggested.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2018)

Lyn. 
If you are unsuccessful, email me. And I will gladly send you some from Florida, USA.


----------



## Albie (May 27, 2018)

Anyone bought this?: https://www.hpreptiles.dk/shop/krybdyr/foder/landskildpadde-foder/nutrazu-tortoise-diet-1-kg/
I searched based on @Markw84 ‘s post, and this came up.


----------



## Markw84 (May 27, 2018)

Albie said:


> Anyone bought this?: https://www.hpreptiles.dk/shop/krybdyr/foder/landskildpadde-foder/nutrazu-tortoise-diet-1-kg/
> I searched based on @Markw84 ‘s post, and this came up.


That is exactly the product most of us use. That is the original formula Mazuri tortoise diet.


----------



## jordao49 (Jun 23, 2021)

Genuine *Mazuri Tortoise Die*t can be purchased from *"The Tortoise Diet*".

We are the leading sellers of Mazuri in the UK, beating all other suppliers on price. We offer three sizes depending on your wants and needs! ?

Website: https://www.thetortoisediet.co.uk/shop

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/thetortoisediet

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/thetortoisediet/


----------

